# F1 - to go or not to go?



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm on the fence about buying tickets for the F1 this year :confused2: Just wandering what everyones thoughts are? Are you going? Is it worth a day off work on the Sunday? Will Eminem use bad language!?


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

The main marketing /selling attraction are the after-race CONCERTS !!!
And there are very few tickets available .


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't think Eminem will swear, that is unless he doesn't want to come back and perform here ever again lol ..


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I remember Kanye swearing up the wazoo a couple of years ago ...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The race will be boring, and the concerts will be crap. I saw Eminem in concert about 10 years ago, his set lasted 45 minutes. Pathetic.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2012)

Ridiculous amount of money they are charging - I couldn't care less for the after race 'entertainment' and why can't you buy just a one-day ticket? I'll watch it on the telly thanks!


----------



## is200mine (Jul 23, 2012)

I went to the first F1 in Abu Dhabi and last years. If you are an F1 fan then it definitely is worth the experience. Do make sure you wear ear plugs. I didn't during the training session on Friday and since then am suffering from tinnitus. 

The concerts are also great. Last year I got to see Paul McCartney, who was on stage for 3 hours!! Truly rocked the house. 

Eminem is one of the best lyricists out there, so wouldn't mind catching the race this year also...esp. since it will be Schumis last F1 race (FU Ross Brawn!!)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I think the race is great and if people can afford the tickets and enjoy F1, then it's definitely worth it.
Why don't you split the ticket with someone so it's not too expensive and you don't need to go all the days? 
If you don't want the Nickelback concert tickets, I'd be happy to take them from you! I need 2 please


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello webmongaz,

I went last year not really being a fan of F1 but my better half is and I have to say I loved it! 

We are going again this year and I can't wait so if you are a F1 fan then I think you should definitely go


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I so wanna go but don't really care about the concerts! Wish they'd have separate tickets for us F1 enthusiasts


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

The confiscatory pricing is a turnoff and I am not into any of the 3 performers. But there are plenty who will pay, so there you go. I did enjoy going to a GP2/V8 super cars event a couple winters ago, 150 dhs for tix in the VIP grandstand and 200 dhs to see Eric Clapton that night. I'll do that before paying 2000 dhs a ticket for an F1 seat. If it were 800 dhs for race day with no concerts included I might have considered it.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> I so wanna go but don't really care about the concerts! Wish they'd have separate tickets for us F1 enthusiasts


Moe I'd share with u so u can watch the races & I get to watch the concerts but apparently they're not allowing that


----------



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

Go to the event it's fab 
points 
1. Sit in the north stand at the corner before the straight 
2. Buy ear defenders before you go 
3. Book a kangaroo TV as this is the feed TV views get with comms and my husband is not an F1 fan but he found it made the whole thing easy to follow 
4. Car parks are a distance away if you want a space but easier than on the island 

I went 2 years on the trot watched it from the same ish place and loved it and the concerts were not half bad if I was still in Dubai I would already have my tickets.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Sandstorm said:


> Ridiculous amount of money they are charging - I couldn't care less for the after race 'entertainment' and why can't you buy just a one-day ticket? I'll watch it on the telly thanks!


I agree why can't you just buy a one day ticket?? The thought if sitting in the same seat for 3 days running hours on end is not that appealing.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

ipshi said:


> Moe I'd share with u so u can watch the races & I get to watch the concerts but apparently they're not allowing that


Really? A friend of mine suggested that too but good thing I didn't go for it or else I'd be forced to go to the concerts too! 

I don't mind Nickelback or Eminem but not back to back concerts and not sure if anyone I know is still keen on the race or the concerts


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Really? A friend of mine suggested that too but good thing I didn't go for it or else I'd be forced to go to the concerts too!
> 
> I don't mind Nickelback or Eminem but not back to back concerts and not sure if anyone I know is still keen on the race or the concerts


Im very much in if they do allow it cos I cudnt b bothered with the races but LOVE eminem


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

ipshi said:


> Im very much in if they do allow it cos I cudnt b bothered with the races but LOVE eminem


How would they know? I'm guessing they give you a wristband that you have to use for both race AND concert?

Guess just like last year and year before I will have to say "next year" for me


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

yep; thats exactly what they're doing... but is that foolproof?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hard to remove the band they give you at concerts without ripping it and I think they ask to see the part where they link the two sides so they know you didn't rip it.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Hard to remove the band they give you at concerts without ripping it and I think they ask to see the part where they link the two sides so they know you didn't rip it.


:mmph::mmph::mmph::mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just in case anyone's not going on the Nickelback day....please may I have your tickets? Me and my newly converted rock-fan friend would like to go


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

That's what we were discussing, you have to pick up the tickets to the race/concert everyday but not sure if they let you share days though.


----------



## garethgie (May 16, 2012)

*F1 day tickets*

I've bought some tickets for the GuGu boat experience on the Saturday. AED1695 for the day including booze, food, marina pass, and concert tickets. Can't wait.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

I also need some spare concert tickets !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaveD (Apr 15, 2012)

I have 3 spare tickets going for Friday which would include all of the days racing plus the Kylie concert in the evening.

PM me for details if interested.
Regards


----------



## is200mine (Jul 23, 2012)

I got tickets for Friday (which includes 2 extra tickets to the Kylie concert)
If interested pm me.


----------



## BigJo (Nov 2, 2012)

webmongaz said:


> I'm on the fence about buying tickets for the F1 this year :confused2: Just wandering what everyones thoughts are? Are you going? Is it worth a day off work on the Sunday? Will Eminem use bad language!?


I'm a person who's enjoyed F1 (well many seasons at least) and can't say I can justify spending that kind of money. If they threw in a pitpass for free I would consider though...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Anyone checking out the free gigs at Beats on the Beach - I was there last night and it was packed!

RE: Eminem - oh I'm sure he will lol


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Anyone checking out the free gigs at Beats on the Beach - I was there last night and it was packed!
> 
> RE: Eminem - oh I'm sure he will lol


More details pls for Beats on the Beach ! :eyebrows:

Hmmm ... Any spares for the eminem concert


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

All the details for all the entertainment during the F1 can be found at yasalam.ae

They had Akon, Missy Elliott, Cee-Lo Green, Mel C and many more.


----------

